# Russian Yarn



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm fortunate to be leaving for Russia on vacation next week and wondered if any of you have had the opportunity to travel there and scope out the yarn. What type would be good to look for? I will be in both Moscow and St. Petersburg, so any direction for stores and/or sources would be appreciated! I always love trying to buy yarn as a memento of my travels. Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Jacaranda (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi
Herewith a website for you to have a look at before you go. 
If you need to find out the physical address to visit them in Moscow just use google translate.
Enjoy your holiday.
http://www.kudel.ru/


----------



## scrappyfox (Apr 10, 2013)

I was there but could not find any shops. They may be tucked away from the main part of St. Pete or Moscow. Good luck


----------



## Okskor (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello, 
There is a big yarn factory almost in the center of Moscow with a retail store. It is a best choice to go for the price and selection.
Store video




Store address/map
http://www.mapofmoscow.net/firms/semenovskaya-pryaja-magazin
On Raverly
http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/brands/moscow-yarn-company
Please let me know if you have further questions, I will be happy to help.


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Obsessed said:


> Hi all,
> I'm fortunate to be leaving for Russia on vacation next week and wondered if any of you have had the opportunity to travel there and scope out the yarn. What type would be good to look for? I will be in both Moscow and St. Petersburg, so any direction for stores and/or sources would be appreciated! I always love trying to buy yarn as a memento of my travels. Thanks in advance for any info!


Called my son to ask if he'd gotten my yarn in Moscow; yes, but he couldn't remember if it was yarn or hobby shop (that was 9-10 years ago). The yarn band says Made for Bremont Internacional Trading Germany, Circulo Yarns Victory but everything else on the band is in Russian. So don't know if the yarn is 100% cotton, 100% acrylic, or 100% something else. I'd have to ask my DIL to translate for me, but she works ft days, goes to school ft nights so have no idea when I'll see her next (don't have a car).

Janet in Mpls


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Okskor said:


> Hello,
> There is a big yarn factory almost in the center of Moscow with a retail store. It is a best choice to go for the price and selection.
> Store video


OMG! Now THAT is Knitting Paradise!


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you all for your quick response. Leaving tomorrow and I'll report back upon my return! Thank goodness for knitting on those long plane rides...packing projects in case I have trouble with the one in my carry-on. Never did before, but you can never be too careful!


----------

